
Flymble - kouzelis
http://flymble.com
======
kouzelis
Hi guys, we just launched our new product on ProductHunt! Who wants to have a
look? :) [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/flymble-
live](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/flymble-live)

------
kouzelis
Flymble is a booking platform offering instant airfare financing. Book your
flights for as low as 1/10th of the cost upfront and pay them off in monthly
terms, ranging from 3 to 10 months.

Our product is fully functional and live, we would greatly appreciate your
feedback! E-mail me on konstantinos@flymble.com or comment here please!

